# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] 2022 Facebook BM accounts

## keanuReeves17

Facebook account active with friends , BM verified, Active ads Account ready to use.
Available countries and Type are :

BM 250 daily limit : $80
BM 1000 daily limit : $150
BM 5000 daily : $250
BM unlimited : $400

USA /UK /French/ Hong Kong/ Spanish/ German/ Canadian/ Italian.

Payment Method:
-Payooner
-Skrill
-Bitcoin
-Usdt

Account provided with full information ( Facebook id, Fb Password, Email , Email password, 2fa Code Cookies and BM link in Excel).
Delivery after getting payment may take Maximum 30 minutes to 1 hour (depends on quantity).
Refund policy :
If the account gets a login problem, I will fix it immediately or refund.

Contacts:

Telegram username: @keanuReeves17007 

Gmail: [email protected]

Skype: live:.cid.735087cc624a7367

----------


## keanuReeves17

Available contacts above

----------


## keanuReeves17

Available contacts above

----------

